# What did you (or would you!) name your kids, and why?



## Nyaricus (Dec 7, 2006)

So, coming off of the Have you given your kids fantasy names? thread, I was wondering what you did name your kids, and why. If you don't have kids, what are some possibilities? If you have kids, what are some more names which you considered?

For myself, I'm still not planning to have kids for a number of years, so I have a list of names which I've been building for some time. Some I just like the sound of, and some have some meaning behind it. I also put down some rules for names: no days of the week (Wednesday cojours up what'sherface), no month names (April? Yuck!), no animals (Robin, etc) no plants (Ginger) and no over-the-top fantasy names (Aragorn is out ). Anyways, my list of names are:

*Male Names:*
Dante 
Donald
Nathaniel
Rowan (yes, I kow this breaks the "no plants" rules )
Ryan
Tobias

*Female Names*
Bianka
Crystal
Dawn
Fiona
Kelli
Kira
Leona
Naomi
Sylvia

cheers,
--N


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2006)

You're my hero, Nyaricus. Well, for about the next thirty second at least.

A word of advice: If you name you kid Donald, make sure they they *like* the comparison to Donald Duck *before* they set foot in school. That, or just call 'em Don from when they are little. I was in grade 6 before I finally got over this and embraced my fowl heritage, thanks to my cousin. 

Also, what is "no plant" rule with Rowan? I must be missing something.

Names I'd Choose:

Girls' Names
Deirdre (I will fight for this one.)
Desiree (And this one.)
Dominique
Collette
Monique

Boys' Names
Rowan
Angus
Martin (And maybe this one.)

Umm... offhand, that list is a lot shorter than I thought it was... but there would always be time for more reasearch were I actually under the gun to come up with a name.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 7, 2006)

I would love to name my kid after me, but make him the second.  The reason though is because in some wierd way I'm the third.  Yet there is no second or first.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 7, 2006)

My daughter's name is Kylee Denise. We needed a "K" name because my husband's family is all "K" names and I needed a "K" name that went well with Denise as it is my deceased mother's name. So, the name Kylee fit the bill along with us really liking it. 
If we have another daughter, her name will more than likely be Jillian Patricia. Patricia for my husband's mother who passed away when Kylee was a month old and Jillian because it starts with a "J" as my first name does (just to make things fair ). Plus, once again, I really like the name. 
For a boy the middle name will be Drace (family name)

If you can't tell, I like middle names to have some significance. In my book, that is their purpose.

If my husband truly got to pick names he has joked for years that our kids would be named: Fire, Skye, Grave & Wind (among others). Why, you ask? Because our last name is Walker.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 7, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> If my husband truly got to pick names he has joked for years that our kids would be named: Fire, Skye, Grave & Wind (among others). Why, you ask? Because our last name is Walker.




He rocks!!  You so have to do this!!


----------



## Ilium (Dec 7, 2006)

Just don't do this:

http://www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2006)

I would never give my kid the same first name as me. A middle name, perhaps, that is traditional, but not the first. I would consider naming my kids after my parents, but not that seriously. I would shoot myself first before I named one of my sons after my two grandfathers and my uncle, who all had the same first name. Because of some very sad family history, it would almost be like shooting my Dad if I did. However, middle names from grandparents and greatgrandparents are the natural choice, of course. And the forbidden name I mentioned before would totally be in the running for a middle name. I mean, it is one of *my* middle names. 

How did you end up being named the Third? I mean, II, III, XI, etc, aren't really names, they're more like official clarifications.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 7, 2006)

If I ever had girls, I wanted to name em Brittany, Eleanor, and Jeanette. Partially become I'm cruel, but also because I always liked those names.  And yes, I know where I got them from.


----------



## billd91 (Dec 7, 2006)

We named our daughter Holly Elizabeth. It's the name of my wife's oldest childhood friend and it sounds good. 

We named our son Griffin William. The middle name was pretty much pre-ordained since it's a family tradition to put the dad's first name in as the son's middle name. Griffin we found on the internet while debating names (and not getting very far) and we both decided it had a nice ring to it.

Other choices for boys:
Declan
Aiden
Conor
Geoffrey
Padraig

Other choices for girls:
Maura
Erin
and since it's now been 8 years, I forget if we had more


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 7, 2006)

I have almost given up on possible names after my wife knocked back all my suggestions but hasn't provided any herself.  She is a kindergarten teacher so she has seen a lot of naughty kids over the years, ruling out a whole heap of names.  We're not pregnant yet so we've still got plenty of time up our sleeve though.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 7, 2006)

When we were trying to have kids, we'd picked the name "Hannah" for a girl.  Never got around to narrowing down on a boy name.

And, we wound up not having kids, so it's moot.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 7, 2006)

My firstborn was named Michael after my best friend, who died when I was in High School (he had a congenintal heart disease, so it wasn't altogether unexpected).  My second was named Heather, and my third is Zoe Rose.


RC


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 7, 2006)

Ah phooey ... I love children but will never get married (who would marry a fungus anyway!   ) and have kids. Long story.

Anyhoo ... as for names I wanted BEFORE I came to this decision:

Boy: Sebastian - I just LOVE this name and always have.

Girl: I must admit to being partial to Hannah. I have always thought it is simply a beautiful name.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 7, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah phooey ... I love children but will never get married (who would marry a fungus anyway!   ) and have kids. Long story.
> 
> Anyhoo ... as for names I wanted BEFORE I came to this decision:
> 
> ...



Come on you would name your kids Portabella or something.


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 7, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Come on you would name your kids Portabella or something.




Touche' my good argonaut. Touche'.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Dec 8, 2006)

HEH, I think my nephew was 15 before he learned his name wasn't "little bastard."


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 8, 2006)

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> HEH, I think my nephew was 15 before he learned his name wasn't "little bastard."




There's that old Bill Cosby routine, where he thought, when he was a kid, that his name was "Jesus Christ."  As in, "Jesus Christ, what are you doing this time?"


----------



## Harmon (Dec 8, 2006)

My daughter (whom was born this last year) is named- Kathloryne DeHaze aka Kate aka Bug aka "Destroyer of Worlds" (wonder if anyone will spot that one?)

Should my wife and I get a son he will be named- Jaden or Jeremy Amos.  

Names with lots of options is the idea- so if they don't like there full name then they will have a couple they can break their name down into without getting weirdly creatative.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 8, 2006)

I was and Still am a big fan of Sliders and Red Dwarf. I'd love to have three sons and three daughters, that is after I get hitched. So with respect to Sliders, I want to name one of my boys Quinn. And with respect to Red Dwarf I'd love to name the other sonm Lister. On top of that I was named after my father, and would love to carry on this tradition and name another son after myself. Not sure if the third to inheret the name would be the II or the III.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Dec 8, 2006)

It doesn't matter if I have a boy or girl, but when I eventually do breed, My kid is going to have the name Kelly in there somewhere. It was my brother's name and I want my kid to have some kind of connection to him.


----------



## Dingleberry (Dec 8, 2006)

My son is William Stevenson: we just liked Will, and my name is Steve, so "Steven's son" = "Stevenson."  However, the boy is commonly referred to by my gaming group as "Zoltan the Destroyer."

We have a second boy coming in two months; we have a list of potentials, but my wife and I strongly believe that you shouldn't finally decide the name until you've seen the child.  We recently got the old baby name book out again and were surprised to see that "William" wasn't even on the short list for our firstborn.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm partial to Cassandra should I ever have a daughter. I'd just have to remember to listen to her if she became a priestess of Apollo. Also to warn her about guys named Agamemnon. They never turn out well.


----------



## Treebore (Dec 8, 2006)

Rhiannon, because it is a good welsh name, and is the title of a great song.

Michelle as her middle name because that is my wife's church name.

Bran, because it means Raven. Not Brandon, because that means little raven, at least for the welsh.

Roderick as his middle name because that was my wifes Grandfathers name, the one I would agree to, anyways.

Michael Patrick, because we decided to be a little more conventional and we like the Saints that have those names. Plus they have cool alternative/old meanings.


----------



## Nyaricus (Dec 9, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> You're my hero, Nyaricus. Well, for about the next thirty second at least.
> 
> A word of advice: If you name you kid Donald, make sure they they *like* the comparison to Donald Duck *before* they set foot in school. That, or just call 'em Don from when they are little. I was in grade 6 before I finally got over this and embraced my fowl heritage, thanks to my cousin.



So, your name is Donald then? Well, my grandfather on my mothers' side can beat that: his name was Donald Macdonald. I have no idea how much he must've been heckled in school with that (or what his parents were thinking!) but in any case, I think the nick-name DonDon has a certain ring to it, doin't you? (I have no idea if he was nick-named this, but still).





			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> Also, what is "no plant" rule with Rowan? I must be missing something.



In my preamble, I said for choosing my childrens' names (when I get there!) that I wouldn't name them after plants. I like the name Rowan, however, which means "rugged" and/or "reh-haired" (it's a hardy tree with red berries, see here: link) and it sounds similar to, but not the same as, my name - which is nice.

cheers,
--N


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Dec 9, 2006)

I wanted a conventional name for my son. No name doodling with frakked up spellings either.

We named our son Christopher. Why, well, it's my middle name. Plus, we gave my son my father's first name as his middle name, Stanton.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2006)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> I wanted a conventional name for my son. No name doodling with frakked up spellings either.
> 
> We named our son Christopher. Why, well, it's my middle name. Plus, we gave my son my father's first name as his middle name, Stanton.



How the heck do you pronounce your last name anyway?!


----------



## Fiery James (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got two girls, Amy Shannon and Erin Keely.

We went with Amy and Erin 'cause my last name is Bell, and anything really fancy or exotic just looked extra odd next to something as simple as "Bell".  Also, we wanted short names for them so that they could (in theory) learn to spell their names fairly quickly and not have to spend 15 minutes with a million letters.  (That worked out well!  When they started learning their names and printing at daycare, they'd have to sign in every morning, and they could do it in a minute, where some of the other kids with the 37-letter names would take 10 minutes and use up the entire page...) 

We went with Shannon and Keely 'cause we like to pretend we're Irish.

I was named after my father, and my only caution is that it does lead to a lot of odd telephone calls and screwed up mail (and, if you had my father... bad credit for you!)

- James


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Dec 9, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How the heck do you pronounce your last name anyway?!



It's been mispronounced my entire life and I've gotten used to every different way.  I just resigned myself early on. It was fun during my high school track career as I stood at the starting blocks when we traveled to another school for the event. The announcer would always mangle it in interesting ways. In high school I was called "Anderson" so many time it was almost expected, for some reason people at University get it correct almost all the time. Very interesting.

We don't even know how our Norwegian ancestors pronouced it for certain.

So more or less we just Midwestern-ized it. We tell people the 'd' is silent, everything else is intuitively pronounced. We ourselved even bounce between two sounds for the 'A'. As in how an American would pronounce 'Anderson', or alternatively as one pronounces 'annul'. In both cases we put the emphasis on the first syllable always but always respond to someone mangling it every way possible.   

A conventional last name is not something I had a choice to bestow on my son.


----------



## megamania (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a believer that names direct / influence us in some way.   I thought about the most popular and smartest kids in my school and came up with a list.  My wife also.   As it turns out, several names over lapped-

Timothy and Kathy

Tim's middle name is based off of wife's dad's name-  Clifton.


Cathy's was just a nice ring to it-

Timothy Clifton Farrell and Kathy Ann Farrell


----------



## megamania (Dec 9, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> If my husband truly got to pick names he has joked for years that our kids would be named: Fire, Skye, Grave & Wind (among others). Why, you ask? Because our last name is Walker.





If my father had named me I would be known as Apollo or Eagle.  I was born during the Moon landing (July 23, 1969).

Instead I was named after the country my grandfather was born in and their national saint-

Andrew Scot

Yes-  1 "T" as in Scotland.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 9, 2006)

I like the name James, just because. But also I was going to be called that before my cousin got it as a middle name. And I like Imogen as a girls name, just because I like it. I don't have many other ideas, but there are a lot of nice sounding names out there.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 9, 2006)

I always figured in the unlikely event I had a son, he'd get stuck with Alan as a middle name, because it's my father's, and mine. And because he'd be stuck with Rothgery, so at least simple and straightforward first or middle name seems like a good idea.


----------



## comrade raoul (Dec 10, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> If I ever had girls, I wanted to name em Brittany, Eleanor, and Jeanette. Partially become I'm cruel, but also because I always liked those names.  And yes, I know where I got them from.



Now that you've said that I'm never going to forgive my parents for not naming me Alvin, and my two brothers Simon and Theodore, respectively.

(My current favorites: XY => Felix; XX => Clara.)


----------



## GeorgeFields (Dec 10, 2006)

I've got three girls:

Vanessa Gail (16)
Kristen Jean (15)
Racquel Ann G. (12)

and 1 boy

Elias Zane (3)


----------



## awayfarer (Dec 10, 2006)

I haven't thought a great deal about names for potential children. I've always though Odessa sounds nice.

I firmly plan to have one of my kids have the middle name "Danger". Just so they can say that Danger is their middle name. I will fight for this one if necessary.


----------



## reanjr (Dec 10, 2006)

No kids, but my shortlist includes:

Richard
Erik
Lorelai
Tatyana
Elizabeth
Annabelle
Luther

I strongly believe in not using names where there could be any confusion over gender. I also think biblicals are waaay overused in America and so I won't use those either.

Richard is my name. I also think it's a strong name that has been with us for centuries and isn't going anywhere.

Eric is my middle name, but I prefer the spelling Erik since I think C is a useless letter that should be removed from the alphabet for clarity.

I like the nickname Anna, which leads me to Tatyana and Annabelle. Generally I prefer girl's names that trade off between consonant and vowel, but Tatyana forces the voice into what I find to be a pleasent rhythm which I have always liked. Annabelle to me evokes a very happy and girlish feeling.

I have always found Lorelai to be a beautiful name and affixing it with my last name of Remer flows very well, forming alliteration with the R's and keeping the consonant/vowel flow.

I like Elizabeth as a very strong woman's name. It's hard to say the name without consciously enunciating properly. There's no mumbling this one.

Luther is after Martin Luther, who I feel is one of the greatest men throughout all history. And the name sounds great too. It's well-known but no one actually names their kid this, so it becomes memorable but not strange.


----------



## reanjr (Dec 10, 2006)

comrade raoul said:
			
		

> Now that you've said that I'm never going to forgive my parents for not naming me Alvin, and my two brothers Simon and Theodore, respectively.
> 
> (My current favorites: XY => Felix; XX => Clara.)




That would be fantastic. One might worry about the tease factor, though.


----------



## Treebore (Dec 10, 2006)

reanjr said:
			
		

> No kids, but my shortlist includes:
> 
> Richard
> Erik
> ...




Our adopted daughter is name Anastasiya, we call her Anna for short. Yes, she is Russian, and she hates being compared to the movie version "Anastasia", because everyone (well, most) tried to call her by Anastasia instead of Anastasiya.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 10, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was and Still am a big fan of Sliders and Red Dwarf. I'd love to have three sons and three daughters, that is after I get hitched. So with respect to Sliders, I want to name one of my boys Quinn. And with respect to Red Dwarf I'd love to name the other sonm Lister. On top of that I was named after my father, and would love to carry on this tradition and name another son after myself. Not sure if the third to inheret the name would be the II or the III.




Would you give him the nickname Q-Ball too?  I like the name Quinn, partly because of Sliders.  However my wife shot that name down.  Said it reminds her of Doctor Quinn: Medicine Woman.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Ferret (Dec 11, 2006)

Treebore said:
			
		

> Our adopted daughter is name Anastasiya, we call her Anna for short. Yes, she is Russian, and she hates being compared to the movie version "Anastasia", because everyone (well, most) tried to call her by Anastasia instead of Anastasiya.




My girlfriends is called Stacey, and she likes the name Anastasia though.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 11, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> I firmly plan to have one of my kids have the middle name "Danger". Just so they can say that Danger is their middle name. I will fight for this one if necessary.



That is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 12, 2006)

I have one son and another child on the way.  My son's name is Bear and there is a little story behind it.  While my wife was pregnant, we had thought that there was a good chance that we'd be having a girl (I used to fly on AWACs for the Air Force and there was a startlingly high percentage of the male crew members that had only female offspring, thus the assumption).  We really didn't want to find out the sex of the child (feeling there needs to be a little more mystery in life).  So we came up with some names for a girl and pretty much decided that we'd name it after her grandmother (June).  However, we could not decide on a name for a boy.  I really liked Julian, but she didn't and preferred Cecil (which I didn't like at all).  

Anyway, while walking through the arboretum in Seattle one early spring day, an old Russian woman stopped us and informed us we that we were going to have a boy.  She told us that in Russia she had been something on the order of a midwife and could tell by how the woman's belly was positioned what the sex of the child would be (I think my wife was about 7 months pregnant at this stage).  Like I said, we'd pretty much assumed we'd be having a girl and this was the first time that we really began to doubt our conviction.  

Our next door neighbors were really good friends and already had two children with another on the way.  The middle child was named William, but ever since he was born, he had the nickname of "Sharky".  No one ever called him anything but Sharky and I sincerely doubt that most people really knew his real name.  So, at some point in the pregnancy, I started to call my wife "Momma Bear" and the baby naturally became known as "Baby Bear".  In turn she began to call me "Papa Bear".  

On the way back home from a day hike around Mt. Baker, we watched the full moon rise over the trees.  It had been a really magical day and the sight of that huge orange moon coming up over the trees really kind of made everything much more enchanted.  My wife then said that she thought the old Russian woman may be right and that we should discuss names for a boy.  I was prepared to run down the list again and agree to disagree when she said, "What do you think about Bear as a boy name?"  Having grown up with one of the most common and forgettable names, I'd always wanted my child to have a distinctive name.  Bear just seemed right and well...it suits him perfectly  .

Whew...as for our second child, it has been a little easier.  If it is a girl, once again we'll go for June and if it is a boy, we're going for Alder (as in the tree).


----------



## dragonhead (Dec 12, 2006)

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> if it is a boy, we're going for Alder (as in the tree).




so you are going to leat the bear climb the tree then?


----------



## crystal (Dec 12, 2006)

I named my daughter Domanique Page Boyer....I have allways loved Domanique so hubby let me have it, Page my hubby chose, there is a cemetary up tha road from us named page cemetary. Hubby and his friends have lots of history in that creepy place   . But it works well with Domanique..After naming her I looked on tha net about meanings, and it said Domanique means of God and page means servrnt.. So all together her name means servent of God wich I think is neat.. My boy is Elijah Hunter Boyer....Hubby insisted on Elijah..He loved that name from tha bible so much that his character in a game was named Elijah and now our boy. Hunter is my hubbys middle name. I liked tha sound of it, it went well with Elijah...So there you have it.....oh and my hubby ( Eric ) and my boy have tha same initals..I think that is neat....


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 12, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> so you are going to leat the bear climb the tree then?




Hehe, yeah.  I guess I don't really have a choce but since bear will be older, I'm sure it will be the tree climbing the bear  !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2006)

No kids as yet, but our family does have one naming tradition- all the males have the same initials: AJA.  Its great- everything we have that is engraved can be passed down & around without fear.

(Surprise- my real name is not Dannyalcatraz!  )

Occasionally, I speculate upon what I'd name a kid- one name that I thought would be cool would be Jazz (as a middle name, of course).  OTOH, as a Catholic, I might not be able to get a kid baptized with that name...or any of the others I've jokingly considered (below).

Without revealing my last name, the first & middle names I've come up with (for my fictional kids, as well as for others in the family):

Avacado Jalapeno (I live in TX)
Atchafalaya Jumbalaya (I'm from LA)
Aristophanes Jehosephat (sounds great when you yell it off of a back porch)
Arcane Jocularity (reflective of the family sense of humor)
Always Jiggles (reflective of the family physique)
Amphisbaena Jackalope (a good, mythological/cryptozoological name)
Apoplexy Jabberwocky (why not?)

I suspect that the currently hypothetical future mother of my children (CHFMoMC) will have some slightly different ideas.


----------



## Harmon (Dec 13, 2006)

Not sure of the spelling, but back int eh early '80s a close friend of mine had a character named Nashedia.  When he had a son in '99 he named him after his character, his family and wife shot that down and so they settled on Nash.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 13, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Occasionally, I speculate upon what I'd name a kid- one name that I thought would be cool would be Jazz (as a middle name, of course).  OTOH, as a Catholic, I might not be able to get a kid baptized with that name...or any of the others I've jokingly considered (below).
> 
> 
> I suspect that the currently hypothetical future mother of my children (CHFMoMC) will have some slightly different ideas.



I know someone with the middle name Jazz. I like it.

And, yes, I think your CHFMoMC may have something to say about those names  Although, I like Jabberwocky.  At least you'd have a good name to call him.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 13, 2006)

I just thought of another naming scheme I always had in mind in case I had a mixed ratio of children.

Alex, Julie, Jack, and Katie.  This one is actually ALMOST normal.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmmm...

Archon Janni?  (especially if you pronounce that "AR-kon JAH-nee"- we could always call him by his middle name and everyone would think we're calling him "Johnny!")

Aerosmith Journey (classic & rockin'!)

Armageddon Jokulhaups? (simply Magic!)

Ambidexterous Juggler (one can always hope)


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll never forgive the bastards who started spelling Macdonald improperly. Two words, morons, and ones a name! Agh! Me, Sutherland, Trump, Brashear... we've all been slighted!


----------



## somecallmetim (Dec 16, 2006)

I have two girls:

Kira Skye (I wanted to spell it Keira and my wife wanted Kyra, so we compromised)
Kayla Rayne (I wasn't sold on Kayla, but she claimed naming rights based on the fact she was the one giving birth to the child)

In both cases the middle name was agreed on first.

We just found out we are expecting our third.  So far the leading candidates are:

Emma Wynter (Yes we are pretty screwed up when it comes to girls' middle names)
Alec ????? (we haven't agreed on a middle name, my wife is partial to having a boy called AJ so it could be something normal like James)

I'm also partial to Alexandra, Brooklyn (I've pushing this one since the first girl), and Jenna for girls names.

Last night my wife told me she would be willing to go with a Jr.  Timothy Andrew McMahon Jr., and call him TJ .  I want my child to have his own identity, so I think thats out.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm also big on the wanting my kids to "have their own indetity" thing.  i absolutely refuse to have a "Kevin Jr" running around.  my wife wants to pick a "K" name for a baby since i won't let her use my name, but i'm leery on that as well.  i had to shoot down "Evan" and "Devon" on similar principles. 

not that we're expecting another baby yet, but the discussion is endless...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 16, 2006)

Something else that runs in my family: "Argumentative Jerk!"  I can almost hear the roll-call now...


----------



## Aurora (Dec 16, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Something else that runs in my family: "Argumentative Jerk!"  I can almost hear the roll-call now...



Dman your kids are gonna need therapy! LOL Of course, mine will to. So you are in good company.


----------



## Ampolitor (Dec 16, 2006)

*hmm*

My sons name is Collin, in honor of my familys strong Irish heritage. If I have a daughter her name will be Kaleigh.


----------



## Kurashu (Dec 16, 2006)

somecallmetim said:
			
		

> Alec ????? (we haven't agreed on a middle name, my wife is partial to having a boy called AJ so it could be something normal like James)




Alec's a sweet name. Although, I'm pretty bais as it's my name.

I've considered name for future children.

For Girls:
Chloe
Lorlei
Valerie
Larissa
Morgan

For Boys:
Dennis Charles (I was always upset that I wasn't Dennis Charles Reiter III)
Tobias
Franklin Dillinger (We can have our own FDR)
London Gregory
Nicolae

My friend says I'm forbidden from naming any of my children Chloe or Helmut because those are his. However, consider either of us don't plan on having any kids for a few more years (we're just 17/18), I think we can work something out.


----------



## papastebu (Dec 16, 2006)

I used to tease my wife with names like "Thor" and "Sigurd", telling her that it was traditional that we have strong, Northern-European names for my kids, because I am a large part German on my mom's side and a large part Swedish on my dad's side. She wasn't having it, but it was still fun.

The doctors told us that my wife and I had about a 2% chance of conceiving, and we were devastated. For this reason, I considered naming our son "Miracle", or "Gift From God", or something equally impressive and reflective of how I felt about the whole situation.

Then I saw the name "Carson", and found that it means "beloved". That pretty much hit the nail on the head, for me and Eileen. So my son became "Bryant", which is my wife's former last name, and "Carson".

Steve.


----------



## Lumboloid (Dec 17, 2006)

With our first child, we did not find out the sex during the pregnancy. Becvause of this, we had a couple of names picked out for each. Throughout the delivery I had a pounding headache. Small amount of discomfort next to the agony my wife went through, I know. When our beautiful daughter was born she had grey eyes. So that, coupled with my headache led us to name her Athena.

My son was more straight forward. My wife's great-grandfather's name was Charles. She never met him, but her grandmother, whom she was very close to, would always tell her how wonderful he was. So as a tribute to her grandmother and great-grandfather, we named our son Charles. Now, after naming our daughter something uncommon and somewhat nerdy like Athena, I couldn't let the wife get away without some measure of nerdiness. So, my son's middle name is Xaviar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 17, 2006)

"Ambulatory Jello"


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 17, 2006)

My daughter is named Ehlanna (intentionally changed from Ehlonna).  I named here that in 1996 when Ehlonna was a very minor goddess in Greyhawk that most Greyhawk players had never heard of.  I just thought the name was pretty.  

My son is named Corwin.  His name comes from the main character of the first Amber series by Zelazny.  I would have named him after Corwin's son, the main character of the second series, who is actually my favourite character of the books.  But there was no way I was going to do that -- his name is Merlin.  Not only would I never saddle a kid with that name, but also no one would ever get what my *real* reference was.  So I went with my second favourite character's name instead.

End result -- both my kids have slightly exotic names, but not weird enough to get them noticed.  And given some of the names "normal" people name their kids (L'Tanya?  Osric?!?!!?), they really don't get noticed.

It has led me to a theory, though: when my kid's generation are having kids, they're going to name them all Bob and Sue and Betty and George and other such boring, normal names.


----------



## Wombat (Dec 17, 2006)

Assuming I had a son, I would have no choice -- John Angus.

Same as me
Same as my father
Same as my grandfather
Same as my great-grandfather
Same as my great-great-grandfather
Same as my great-great-great-grandfather

...and probably a couple of other generations I don't know about...  

And if I had a daughter, I would hold out for Elizabeth Katherine -- that way the girl could practically name herself!  Think of all the variations of those two names!


----------



## Huw (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I'm British and my wife's Chinese, so our kids have both European and Chinese names. We called our son Benjamin because there didn't seem to be many Benjamins about. Must have caught the zeitgeist, because there are about four other Benjamins of the same age in our neighbourhood. His Chinese name is Wenjun, which means "scholarly gentleman".

Our daughter (deceased, unfortunately) was called Rachel (again, the name seemed common but currently unused), and her Chinese name was Yan'er, meaning "little goose".

Future children? Don't know. We'll see who turns up!


----------



## Ferret (Dec 17, 2006)

Ampolitor said:
			
		

> My sons name is Collin, in honor of my familys strong Irish heritage. If I have a daughter her name will be Kaleigh.




Kaleigh sounds like a lovely name! *Stolen*


----------



## papastebu (Dec 19, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> "Ambulatory Jello"




"Articulated Jester"
"Arhythmic Jaguar"
"Authentic Jalopy"
"Asterisk Jugular"


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 19, 2006)

papastebu said:
			
		

> ...or "Gift From God", or something equally impressive and reflective of how I felt about the whole situation.




Matthew == "Gift from God"    



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> "Ambulatory Jello"




I think the real trick here, Danny, is to come up with a such a name that also is conducive to an "ordinary" sounding nick name.  That way, while the name is certainly and ludicrously original, the poor needn't be entirely embarrassed on a constant and consistant basis, and only then if he so chooses.  For example:

"Automotile Jalopy"  Call him "Otto" for short.

or

"Arthropodan Jamboree"  Call him "Arthur" for short.



			
				Wombat said:
			
		

> And if I had a daughter, I would hold out for Elizabeth Katherine -- that way the girl could practically name herself!  Think of all the variations of those two names!




My daughter's name is "Katherine Elizabeth"...   

Oh, yes...  She's got a name for every occasion...  "Kate", "Katie", "Katherine", "Katydid", "Twinkletoes"...  The list goes on and on.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 19, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> My daughter's name is "Katherine Elizabeth"...
> 
> Oh, yes...  She's got a name for every occasion...  "Kate", "Katie", "Katherine", "Katydid", "Tinkletoes"...  The list goes on and on.






			
				Some Bard said:
			
		

> PETRUCHIO
> Good morrow, Kate; for that's your name, I hear.
> 
> KATHARINA
> ...




Don't forget Kat and then Kitty and such forth.  Not quite sure where Tinkletoes comes from. . .  potty training woes?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 19, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 19, 2006)

> I think the real trick here, Danny, is to come up with a such a name that also is conducive to an "ordinary" sounding nick name.




You'd be surprised by the number of guys in my family who are known to the public at large as "A.J."

Or maybe you wouldn't.  

I was telling my family about this thread- got some laughs, too.

Then someone pointed out that all of that embroidered, embossed, and engraved family heirloom stuff went down the Mississippi in the aftermath of Katrina.

So perhaps I'll just name my hypothetical firstborn male child "Tyr."

Good name for a black kid...  

OTOH, the Russian version of Orion (the hunter of Greek legend) is "Arion."


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 19, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not quite sure where Tinkletoes comes from. . .  potty training woes?




Ooops...  Typo.   

"Twinkletoes"...  she likes to "dance".


----------



## Wereserpent (Dec 20, 2006)

Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper.

Index Card

Printer

Crumpled up foil wrapper

Broken Pen

Dusty Desk

Nutrition Facts


----------



## freebfrost (Dec 20, 2006)

I figure if I have a son, he will need to have a "tough" name - one that is not easily mocked, like my friend's poor son Cooper...

And it should be complex enough so that it isn't readily available for cutesy nicknames, like Mike or (Frank)lin.

So far, the best I've come up with is DESTROYER.

Not only does it meet those criteria (Destroyerie?  Des?  You might get Troy, but that's still cool), who is really gonna mess with a kid called Destroyer?!


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 20, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Ooops...  Typo.
> 
> "Twinkletoes"...  she likes to "dance".




No, no, no.  Come up with some suitably embarressing story for why she could be called Tinkletoes and then then tell it to her date on Prom night or at her wedding reception or some other suitably traumatizing opportunity.


_Disclaimer:  The purveyor of this advice is not responsible for therapy costs assosciated with the following of said advice._


----------



## Mr. Beef (Dec 20, 2006)

*Some thoughts I had*

I don't have a wife yet, but I'm hoping too soon.

I really do not want kids, but if she does and can use her femine wiles to win me over, then here are some names I would give our children:

Boys:

Large Richard (I'm a pretty big guy, hince the Large and, and Richard is just a name I like. I'm also naming him after a local FM radio personality)

Matthias Oliver (My real first name begins with an 'M' and I don't want to give the kid the Oliver jinx in case he becomes an actor)

Edward James (No I'm not naming him after the actor who plays Adama on the new BSG; it's actually the name of a characters alter ego in a novel I'm writing.) 

Girls:

Kaylee Jewel (Named after the the character first name and actress first name of my favorite Firefly Character)

Cybil Kelly (Named after two very attractive female FM radio personalities in my town.)

Jasmine Kathryn (I'm guranteeing a strippers life for her by giving her that first name. I've always had a thing for Kathryn Janeway from Voyager.)

[I have a thing for girls names that begin with K]

I like this post. Let's keep it going.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

We have two sons.  Their first names follow the current generation (my two brothers and I) of naming our kids using the first initial of the father (my name is Lance).  The older (2 1/2) is named Lucas André, the middle name belonging to his uncle.  The younger (3 months) is named Logan Zygmunt, the middle name belonging to my maternal grandfather, who was Polish/Russian.

Both "L" names are chosen just because we like them, they're easily spelled, and they're not easily made fun of.  The middle names are another story, but the kids don't really have to reveal those too often.  Mine is Rainier, btw.  Last name Marrou.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Just don't do this:
> 
> http://www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/



 QFT and because I don't think some of y'all have followed that link.


----------



## chakken98 (Dec 20, 2006)

I have 3 of my own children and 1 step daugther.  

My family

   Haidee Mae (step daugther) her mother named her when she saw her after birth and said she was a Haidee.

   Andrew Dimitri, we name my son after my wife's oldest brother as he was the one that cared for her when she was little.  He was pretty happy about that.  Dimitri just went well with our last name. 

   Persophine Angiline, we had a big issue naming my baby girl.  But in the end we choose persophine (greek goddess with spell varient) and Angiline as it also sung with my last name.


And finnally we have my displaced child from my ex girl friend

   Kyle Owen, He was by far the hardess child I have ever named as his mother would not want any of the names that I would come up with and she only want to think of girl names.  And as I new he was a boy I would do boy names that just wouldn't work.  But in the end I choose Kyle Owen as it was the only one that she'd agree too.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 21, 2006)

> Not only does it meet those criteria (Destroyerie? Des? You might get Troy, but that's still cool), who is really gonna mess with a kid called Destroyer?!




While I might not mess with him, I might mess with his parents, by doing things like deliberately screwing around with pop culture:

1)  "How's Desi and his Midnight Runners?"

2)  "Here's a KISS album  (http://www.amazon.com/Destroyer-Kiss/dp/B000001EL3)...and the T-shirt that goes with it."

3)  Buy a couple of sets of Battleship, just so I can mix-n-match to give him a custom set that has only one kind of ship.

4) I'd call him Desi (or Dezzie), and introduce him to every girl named Lucy that I know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 21, 2006)

I finally followed that link, and on the bottom of page 4, the site's master posted a name, a very special name: "Joofenkle"

I'm either using that on one of my hypothetical future kids, or a Gnome PC!


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 21, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> "Ambulatory Jello"





Thank you sir!  I've just taken this as my own spirit totem name.  I will now give my son the spirit totem of "Ambulatory Jello Shot"!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 21, 2006)

Its good to spread the love!

Hey...any good ones you've heard in Okinawa?  Names for obscure sushi types, perhaps?


----------



## Harmon (Dec 27, 2006)

somecallmetim said:
			
		

> I want my child to have his own identity, so I think thats out.




I agree.  

There was some weight pressed from my in laws that we name out male off spring after me, but  I laughed at that.  When my wife was given the same suggestion she (without knowing my answer) laughed and said- "<Harmon> wouldn't do that to his son.  Let the kid make his own name," heavy with the paraphrasing.

As it is should we have a son his intials will be the same as my Father's- but that was just because we liked the names and they lined up that way.


----------



## Mage of Spellford (Dec 27, 2006)

*Kid's names*

Little Lucy Grace! Born December 10th.  The best gift ever for a year that has arguably been the worst ever.

Lucy because it's a somewhat uncommon (these days) yet pretty name. Grace for my wife's Granma.

Happy Holidays everyone.

M


----------



## BOZ (Dec 29, 2006)

i used Grace for my baby's middle name too.  well, my wife picked it out, but i liked it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2006)

One I won't be using: Azeroth.

Simply passe.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 29, 2006)

Astaroth instead?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 29, 2006)

Possibly- HP Lovecraft is much cooler than World of Warcraft.  (Of course, if someone creates World of Lovecraft...)  Perhaps partnered with the name of one of his ancestors?

Hmmmm...Astaroth Joseph?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 29, 2006)

My kids names are pretty routine.  My daughter is named after my wife's favorite cousin who died of cancer at a very young age.  For my son we reversed my first and middle names.  

One of my friends named his daughter Kitiara, for the DragonLance character, and his son Logan, for the X-Men character.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 2, 2007)

i always liked the name Kitiara, and since i'm not a fan of the DL books (don't dislike them, just never got around to reading them), i might just use it anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 2, 2007)

How does Atlatl Javelin sound?


----------



## Theron (Jan 2, 2007)

My son is named Clark.  While most folks assume it's a tribute to Superman, it's actually a tribute to Doc Savage.  It was also one of the few male names The Missus and I could agree on.  If he'd been a girl, we'd have gone with Lilith.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 2, 2007)

We named our first son Nicholas Arthur. "Nicholas" because we liked the name, and "Arthur" after my father's father.

Our daughter is Katharine Miranda - two famous Shakepeare heroines, as noted above. Given how strong-willed our Kate is, I may yet rue the day I named her that. 

Our youngest son is Jonathan Reeve. (We thought briefly about making his middle name Nicholas in memory of his brother, but I didn't want to saddle him with that.) "Jonathan" because we like it, and "Reeve" is a family name that stretches back to the 17th century on these shores. I really wanted Reeve for his first name, but I couldn't talk the Missus into it...

A lifetime of naming D&D characters stood me in good stead when naming our kids, I think. One gets used to thinking about the rhythm and 'coolness' of a name. No kids named Orangejello for us!


----------

